
What are 5 mistakes to avoid when using Redis? - aburan28
https://www.quora.com/What-are-5-mistakes-to-avoid-when-using-Redis/answer/Danny-Ricciotti?__snids__=1297130840&__nsrc__=2&amp;share=1
======
HigginsNinja
SO many shops just adopt Redis as a cache store after seeing the benchmarks
and local tests. This needs some more attention. I have seen a few systems
crash and burn from bad implementation of a caching layer.

